# A Veteran's Day Thanks



## ffemt8978 (Nov 11, 2013)

I would like to take a moment to honor all past veterans and current service members who have protected our country since it's inception.

ffemt8978
USN
1989-1998


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 11, 2013)

Mike-Alpha, Mod!
Mycrofft USAF-Air Nat Guard 1975-1997.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 11, 2013)

13f US Army 1987 - 1991 Hanau Germany


----------



## Dan216 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## MMiz (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I would like to take a moment to honor all past veterans and current service members who have protected our country since it's inception.
> 
> ffemt8978
> USN
> 1989-1998





Hey you joined the year I was born 

Thank you all for your service.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Hey you joined the year I was born
> 
> Thank you all for your service.



<<<< Grabs ban stick


----------



## MrJones (Nov 11, 2013)

U.S. Army 1979-2004


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2013)

US Army 2007-2012
US Army Reserves 2012-present
37F Psychological Operations (PSYOP) Specialist


----------

